# Possibly a new golfer here!!!



## 92hatchattack (Jul 17, 2006)

First post here guys, so here goes.


I'm thinking about getting into golf with my fiancée. I'm 24, and id say about 8 years or so ago, i took one lesson at the driving range, but never really got into it. Probably because it was the end of summer, and school started up again. Anyway, i probably only made it to the driving range about 3 times.

But lately Ive been thinking about trying it out again. But i am very naive to the sport. This past Sunday, i actually got to go to a driving range and hit a few balls. To be honest, whether it be beginners luck or not, i was very impressed with myself as a first timer. First shot was dead straight and 200 yards out. And the rest of the day was pretty good as well. Id say i was averaging around 180-220 yards for the day, without a roll. Id say out of maybe 70 shots, only 8-9 were severely poor hooks/slices/bouncing messes down the range.

So is being able to drive 200yard good for a beginner??? Do better clubs actually help you drive further? I don't know what the deal is with the driver i have. I think i payed like $20 for it when i was 16. It just says Spalding, and the #1 on it. 13 degree loft. Feels bad. The rubber grip feels way to skinny, and as my hands got sweaty, i had to let up cause if felt like the club was gonna go flying.

But anyway, i noticed, the more brute strength i tried to put to the ball, the sloppier my shot got, with no real result in extra yardage. So where do you get the strength to hit the long ball from. Maybe explain what the idea is?? Hit the ball hard, or hit the ball fast???

Can you guys offer me some beginner advice on getting into the sport??? I think I'm gonna hit up a lesson or 2, but just trying to gather some general information here.

OK, that is all for now. Hope to hear from you guys....

---Joe


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

First things first, if you were to go out and buy a new driver (not advised right away) then yes you would be hitting the ball much further - technology has come a long way since you bought your club.

Before you do go out and spend a fortune on golf gear, get yourself a couple of lessons, then go to a shop and try out the clubs before you buy. Its very rare that you will get on with every brand and type of club. Clubs are a very personal thing so definately try before you buy.

Hitting the ball a long way off the tee is great, but let me be the first person to introduce you to the saying "drives for show, putts for dough" and its damn true.

Something like 85% of all shots played on a golf course occur in the last 90 yards to the green. Get yourself a wedge and a putter and make them your best friends.

Lessons first though  

Have fun.


----------



## 92hatchattack (Jul 17, 2006)

I hear you. I can understand that the short game is whats gonna end up being the hardest. And I'm not looking at clubs yet. It was just a question. But while we are on it, about how much $$$ would i be looking at for a full set of clubs with a bag... maybe a combo deal. Just looking for a rough number as to what its gonna take money wise to get started. Can i get a decent set for and the $300 area???

Where can you go to practice just putting??? Maybe like a pitch and putt place??? I'm just kinda worried bought getting the ball onto the green.LOL. once I'm there at least i know ill get it in the hole eventually.

But anyway, I'm hoping to pick up a lesson this sunday.... if not, the following weekend. Out of curiosity, how much time doe the average beginner spend at the range before they are ready to try a public course????


----------



## Homeless (May 12, 2006)

Try not to concentrate too much on driving the ball far...sure it's nice to be able to smash one (it'll come with consistency in time) but you're far better off with your drive 200 yards out in the middle of the fairway than 230 yards way left or right into the rough or trees.

Like Fitz said, get used to hitting wedges and irons, both long and short...and above all, practice putting! what good does it do you to get on the green in two and 3 putt every time? :dunno:


----------



## 92hatchattack (Jul 17, 2006)

Where exactly would one go to practice putting???? And is that something that would be benifited by a lesson, or am i on my own there???


----------



## Homeless (May 12, 2006)

Some driving ranges have putting greens with mutiple flags that you can practice on. If there isn't one where you live, there shold be a practice green at most golf courses...although I don't know if they'll just let you use it without paying green fees...


----------



## 92hatchattack (Jul 17, 2006)

Ok, cool.... i will have to scout out my area. I'm excited.

About how long does it take the average beginner to get decent enough to be able to play on a course?? Saying with maximum practice per week being 2 hours? Ha, i bet some of you guys see some awful players that just shouldn't be on a course yet from time to time don't ya???


----------



## Aaron (Jul 17, 2006)

HI Joe, As far as the driver is concerned, my coach always says "see how soft you can hit the ball, yet how far you can hit it" in other words don't try to kill the ball of every hole. My coach changed my swing the other day and made me hit it slower, but the actual club was still going the same speed and I didn't loose any distance. With putting I used to practice on the carpet at home, and when your practicing place an empty 600ml coke bottle under your left armpit (for a right hander) and put like that for a while. It will help to ensure that you are using your shoulders and not your arms and wrists, because as far as putting is concerned there is no wrist.
Deffinatly have a lesson or two, but with the putting if it works for you stick with it, good luck with the golf.:thumbsup:


----------



## 92hatchattack (Jul 17, 2006)

^^^ Thanks.... the common message here seems to getting lessons. I cant wait to take a few.

Off topic, the color scheme on this forum is very eye appealing


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

How to get power off the tee let me tell you I'm 15 and i drive about 240 average and let me tell you i can guarantee your stronger then me.. The general Idea is to Play the club off ur left heel, get the club on the right club plane (find your swing length) and the more you can snap your wrists at impact the longer the ball will go. good drill (saw this on the golf channel) have someone hold out their hand take ur left arm put it at 90 degree angle on ur swing plane and you wanna twist the wrist so you backhand them and you wanna snap it hard. try that out let me know if it worked.

also your 13 degree driver isnt helping test out a few depending on your swing speed look between 9-10.5 degree of loft

at the range start off with a 9 iron and work your way up spending most of the time 9-6 and if theirs a chipping green and putting green go their. long irons take time to hit be patient


----------



## 92hatchattack (Jul 17, 2006)

So me and my fiancee go into sports authority today, and she remember she has a $250 visa gift card i gave her for Christmas, and she decides she really wants to give golf a go and wants her own clubs.

So at this point she kinda just picked out a set that looked nice.... LOL. Allthough the guy said that he really didnt have anything better that what she picked in the price range.

She got a set of Tour HRK4'S..... 1-3-5 wood ... hybrid 4 and 5..... 6-9 iron... S,P, and putter with a bag originaly priced $250, and on sale for $160.

Anyone know about these clubs??? Did she get a good deal? Are they decent for a beginner? Im a beginner and i thought they were pretty nice, but what the hell do i know.

Anyway, youll be happy to know that the both of us have book a joint hour lesson for next Sunday... Cant wait!!!


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

not a bad deal you can go to www.golfsmith.com go the club section go to womens clubs and then full set and they have a varitey you can pick from also have this for mens clubs take a look


----------

